# stalker clear sky - save  game path in vista



## rampage (Sep 21, 2008)

hi all, sorry if i am reposting a old question but ive looked around but i cant find where stalker clear sky save game files are, i am in desperate need to format my pc but cant do this until i find where the save game files are so i can back then up

dose anyone know where there are located in vista >?


----------



## EviLZeD (Sep 21, 2008)

they are located in c:-users-public-public documents there should be a folder called Stalker-STCS also shadow of chernobyl's saves are at the same place


----------

